
Show HN: Airbeam – Create, maintain, publish web and mobile UIs – without coding - timoftean
https://airbeam.io/phh.html
======
timoftean
Hey HN! I'm Nicu, one of the co-founders of Airbeam.

We’re happy to announce Airbeam Beta. My co-founder and I have been working on
Airbeam for several months and we're super excited to finally show it to you.

Airbeam is a visual tool aimed for building web & mobile UIs embracing the
medium in which the product is built — thus integrating both designing and
building into the product development process.

Traditional UI design tools are isolated from the actual capabilities and
constraints of the platforms that product teams are building for. We think too
much time is spent creating disposable designs and replicating them in code.
Airbeam helps designers and developers iterate faster in the actual medium, as
opposed to iterating high-fidelity simulations that end up being rebuilt
during development. We think it’s time to move on to a more efficient way of
building web & mobile applications.

Airbeam is still in its early stage, but we want to share with you the first
step of its development journey — which allows Sketch designs upload, dynamic
layouts, React/ Vue/React-Native code generation and export to Codesandbox and
Expo.

The next step, which will be live in the following months, involves
capabilities related to building from scratch — drag & drop, support for ant
design components, publish to npm & git . If you’re as excited as we are, stay
tuned — we’ll keep you posted.

We would love to hear your thoughts! Feel free to also ask questions or
suggest improvements.

